# R56 FRM3 Footwell Module Repair and Coding Recovery



## speedofix (Feb 26, 2009)

Once upon a time every happy owner of R56 will face the problem with FRM3R in the event of low battery charge or jump start that cause a big headache with footwell lighting control module: 
1. Unable to switch off the lights; 
2. Electric windows, sunroof, mirrors, central locking system not working; 
3. ECU has no communication with OBD2 scanner; 
4. Lights not working or headlight always stay on;
5. Dealer wants $1600 for new module.

Applicable models: BMW and MINI COOPER E81, E82, E84, E87, E90, E91, E92, E70, E71, E72 R55, R56, R57, R58, R59, R60, R61. Mostly found on 2009-2013 years of make.

Our company can successfully reset your original FRM3R module to the previously working state, all original coding will be recovered, all shorts will be reset if any stored, no needs to visit dealer for coding again. Simply plug-and-play. Repair takes one day with 2-3 days return shipping across USA.
More details on FRM3 repair service page.
We also repair malfunctioned LCD display of CD73 Professional CD player.

*** FRM2/FRM II is not covered by this repair service***

*SpeedoFix - Automotive electronics repair*
San Diego, CA
+1-888-580-3310
*www.SpeedoFix.com*


----------

